# Ex British soldier who shot family jailed



## RackMaster (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd be curious to hear what an independent psychiatric assessment would conclude.  It's good to hear that he turned himself in with all the weapons.




> *                     Ex-soldier who shot family jailed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

